
New official DIN standard for Open Source Hardware in Germany (German) - doener
https://netzpolitik.org/2020/offene-din-norm-fuer-offene-hardware/#spendenleiste
======
doener
DIN specifications in English:

[https://osegermany.gitlab.io/OHS/DIN_SPEC_3105-1.pdf](https://osegermany.gitlab.io/OHS/DIN_SPEC_3105-1.pdf)
[https://osegermany.gitlab.io/OHS/DIN_SPEC_3105-2.pdf](https://osegermany.gitlab.io/OHS/DIN_SPEC_3105-2.pdf)

------
doener
Best translator for German/English:

[https://www.deepl.com/translator](https://www.deepl.com/translator)

------
tgsovlerkhgsel
TL;DR: The standard now provides an "official" definition of what makes a
project open source hardware (i.e. what has to be under a free license to
ensure the project is actually usable for others). This is useful e.g. so
research projects looking for public funding can promise to deliver open
hardware "according to DIN SPEC 3105-1".

The article also addresses the conflict between "DIN" and "open", because DIN
is mostly known for locking away critical standards (that are often
incorporated into laws by reference) behind expensive paywalls. This standard
is an exception and according to the article, the first standard that's open
source itself.

